# Am I too early for a July buddy?



## MrsLux

Due July 16th....any buddies out there? :)

Welcome All!!

Babylove100 - 6th 
goosegoose - 10th
Mrs Lux - 13th
Nibblenic - 14th
RedButterfly - 16th
Dime Cuando - 17th
deltadawn1987 and MrsBarrowman - 20th
laughingduck - 22nd
Suzy t - 24th
Lullie, Caitie44 - 25th
babydustcass - 26th
loved2830, KimmieHawkins, Dandi, minties - 28th

TeeinAZ - tbc

Hope I didn't miss anyone, happy to add and ammend if needed! 

x


----------



## RedButterfly

Nope. Due same as you!


----------



## babydustcass

Due 26th :) would love some buddies


----------



## RedButterfly

:hi:


----------



## deltadawn1987

Due the 20th would love buddys xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

:hi: Congrats ladies


----------



## babydustcass

So exiting isn't it? But I am still so nervous. Not much happening here in the way of symptoms apart from being a bit tired and really bloated. Oh and I have gotten sone bad ache! ? It's like I am a teenager again


----------



## RedButterfly

I know the bloated feeling! And the tiredness but can I sleep?! Can I heck!


----------



## MrsLux

Yay! Hey buddies, how are we feeling? I have a priavge scan booked on Monday, really just want the reassurance of hearing a heart beat :)


----------



## RedButterfly

MrsLux said:


> Yay! Hey buddies, how are we feeling? I have a priavge scan booked on Monday, really just want the reassurance of hearing a heart beat :)

I'm tired, spotty and bloated! Where in the south are you?


----------



## MrsLux

Bucks/Oxon way. I don't remember picking south of England when I joined!


----------



## Suzy t

Hey I'd be happy to be part of this group - due 24th July.. this is a bit of a miracle baby. We had just one egg stored at Ivf and were given a 10% chance of success and it worked! So I'm feeling pretty lucky to be here &#128512;


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## Lullie

&#128075;&#127997; can I join ?! Due around the 25th July .... Excited and nervous at the same time x


----------



## RedButterfly

Hello Lullie. Congrats!


----------



## loved2830

Hi Ladies I am due according to FF July 28!

I'd love to symptom swap! Boobs sore and feel huge and im super sleep...sleeping 10-11hrs a day!


----------



## RedButterfly

:hi:


----------



## Dandi

Tentatively due July 28th. So nervous at this point, but hopeful so thought I'd see if there was a July group! =)


----------



## RedButterfly

:hi:


----------



## Suzy t

loved2830 said:


> Hi Ladies I am due according to FF July 28!
> 
> I'd love to symptom swap! Boobs sore and feel huge and im super sleep...sleeping 10-11hrs a day!

Same - I am bursting out of my bra! Very impressive and a great distraction from my amazingly bloated belly lol. Trying to hide this bloat from work is gonna be a challenge... And also a it sleepy, but dd is 2 so any kind of rest is pretty much out of the question. She's a non napping tornado!


----------



## loved2830

Suzy t Same - I am bursting out of my bra! Very impressive and a great distraction from my amazingly bloated belly lol. Trying to hide this bloat from work is gonna be a challenge... And also a it sleepy said:

> I hear ya on the boobs. My boobs feel so heavy and swollen. And you are bloated already? I'd love to be bloated :haha::haha: I am so excited to see a baby bump so I'd love to see something growing out!


----------



## laughingduck

I saw this group before but have been scared to join because I have two previous losses. Ive officially made if further than both and am feeling super nauseous this morning so am starting to have a bit more hope this time around. I am due July 22. Also have very tender boobs that are growing quite a bit! I'm super tired too but partially because I've been sleeping lightly and dreaming lots. Thankfully my daughter is at school 3 days a week so I can take the occasional nap. Anyone have a sense of the gender? My daughter I knew was a girl, my two losses I felt were girls too so was wondering if maybe I just always think Im having a girl, but this one is the first Ive gotten boy vibes from! My daughter really wants a baby sister and hubby is also partail to girls, Im happy either way though :)


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats to you.

I feel boy some days. Girl other. I already have 2 girls and 1 boy. I would like another boy to give my DS another boy to play with and not be surrounded by girls. But either way, as long as it's healthy, that's all that matters.

I can't win today. I feel nauseous if I don't eat and nauseous if I do eat!


----------



## laughingduck

Sorry to hear you are feeling icky. My nausea is gone for now. I think 6.5 weeks is when the nausea really hit me with my daughter, Im not looking forward to that at all! Although am grateful for any symptom that tells me things are progressing properly. Has anyone had a scan yet? I have one booked next wednesday, I'll be 6 weeks 5 days. I'm surprised she booked one so early for me but can't wait. Maybe my midwife knows how much better I will feel once I see a bean with a heartbeat.


----------



## RedButterfly

No scan booked here. Won't get one until 12 weeks.


----------



## MrsLux

My boobs are enormous!! Still sleeping in a sports bra and have ordered a maternity bra already! No sickness just kind of waves of nausea.
We had a private scan last week and saw a little heart beat which was really reassuring :)
Saw my GP on Friday, just waiting to hear from MW for booking appointment


----------



## MrsLux

Shall I do a little thingy in original post of everyone's EDD's?


----------



## Nibblenic

Hi everyone, very excited to be joining July mummies 2016. I have many fond memories of this forum and the April 09 mummies and still have some contact with a few. 

Im Nic, my EDD is 14th July '16. We have a daughter already who is 6.5 so we're starting all over again. 

Got my 12 week NHS scan booked for the 30th of Dec and looking forward to announcing in the new year. We;ve also booked a private scan mid december just for some reassurance before Christmas. 

I feel like rubbish I am so bad at being pregnant, it just doesnt seem to suit me at all, but I checked thoroughly and you cant get babies on amazon prime, so here we are. 

Look forward to getting to know you all


----------



## laughingduck

MrsLux said:


> Shall I do a little thingy in original post of everyone's EDD's?

That's a great idea! Easier to keep track that way :)

My boobs are bigger too and SO sore, I dont remember being this sore with my daughter. Morning sickness is slowly ramping up. I think my worst symptom though is my hunger. I am insanely ravenous, I eat all day, and can only get to about 3am before I wake up with the worst hunger pains. It's really cutting into my sleep so I may have to keep crackers or something by the bed so I can get back to sleep properly. Last night I just drank water because I was too lazy to go get food but it took so long to get back to sleep and by the time I finally started to doze off, my daughter woke up :wacko: I remeber being like this later in pregnancy with my daughter, but not this early, it's making me a bit worried!

I have an apt with my OB-GYN this afternoon and a scan on Wednesday which I can't wait for!

Welcome nibblenic, I was on here with my first too. She is 4 so not quite as large an age gap as you, but larger than most it seems! I'm sorta happy about the large age gap, DD will be in school and I will have the days alone to get to know my new baby. When will you tell your daughter?


----------



## Nibblenic

laughingduck said:


> Welcome nibblenic, I was on here with my first too. She is 4 so not quite as large an age gap as you, but larger than most it seems! I'm sorta happy about the large age gap, DD will be in school and I will have the days alone to get to know my new baby. When will you tell your daughter?


We've already told her, she is very mature for her age and has a special interest in human biology so has an understanding most kids dont have till much older. 

Planning on taking her to the nhs scan, as shes off school but we'll already know if everything is ok due to the private one


----------



## RedButterfly

Welcome nic :flower:

My boobs are so sore and big. I can only wear sports bras. My son fell asleep on my chest yesterday and blimey did my left boob hurt. Trying to shift him while he's asleep and not wake him was not easy!


----------



## laughingduck

Nibblenic said:


> laughingduck said:
> 
> 
> Welcome nibblenic, I was on here with my first too. She is 4 so not quite as large an age gap as you, but larger than most it seems! I'm sorta happy about the large age gap, DD will be in school and I will have the days alone to get to know my new baby. When will you tell your daughter?
> 
> 
> We've already told her, she is very mature for her age and has a special interest in human biology so has an understanding most kids dont have till much older.
> 
> Planning on taking her to the nhs scan, as shes off school but we'll already know if everything is ok due to the private oneClick to expand...

I so want to tell mine but have a hostory of early loss and I have to say, I was glad I hadn't told her yet. I may tell her around Christmas if everything is still going well, that's when I plan to tell the rest of my family I'll be 10 weeks on Christmas day.


----------



## KimmieHawkins

I'm due July 28th!


----------



## minties

Due July 28th here too! I've only ever been due in November so this is going to be so different having a baby in another season.


----------



## RedButterfly

:hi:


----------



## TeeinAZ

Good morning. 

I am not 100% sure if I'm going to be July or August. I will find out for sure next Thursday, until then, do you all mind if I join in? 

I've been here before. I had my son in May of last year through IVF and am currently pregnant with number two from our FET. :cloud9:

Oh and July 28th is my birthday so I am convinced that I will have a girl on my birthday. My son was born on May 10th so his 1st birthday was on Mother's day.


----------



## Goosegoose

Hello all, hope it's ok for me to join. Due date is 10th July, and this is my first- so everything is new to me!!


----------



## laughingduck

Welcome to the newcomers!

I am waiting for my first u/s right now. Excited and nervous...


----------



## RedButterfly

Welcome


----------



## laughingduck

My scan went well. I heard babies heartbeat, it was 113bpm which the tech said was fune as it's early and will speed up. I measured 6+3 (they are only accurate within 4 days, Im still pretty sure of my dates though). 

Anyone know about ramzi theory and could give a guess on gender?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, can I join you all please, my edd at the moment is 9th July. Meeting my midwife for the first time today, excited!


----------



## RedButterfly

Welcome. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## MrsLux

How is everyone getting on? I had my mw appointment on Tuesday, all went well. Got my 12wk scan on 30th December...can't wait!!


----------



## laughingduck

Babylove how did the appointment go? Ive been feeling decent. I had one bad day when I threw up but discovered why (ran out of black bean brownies and for some reason they make me feel great, possibly the beans) and since then I have been normal sicky icky but nothing I can't handle. I have my next midwife apt on Dec 30 and my next scan Jan 11. 
I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Nibblenic

MrsLux said:


> How is everyone getting on? I had my mw appointment on Tuesday, all went well. Got my 12wk scan on 30th December...can't wait!!

Got my 12 week on the 30th too!

Exciting


----------



## loved2830

Hello again moms to be in July 2016! I hope everyone is doing well and that the beans/peanuts are growing lovely!

I think my all day nausea is tapering off but I said that yesterday too and then it hit me!

I have had two scan thus far...one at 5w+4 and one at 6w+6. Next scan is Dec 23rd when I should be 8w+6! Super excited so see the growth!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Can I join too? I'm due the 17th July with baby no. 2.

We had a scan at 7+2 and saw a heart beat. I was flat out with nausea for about two-three weeks but it stopped at about 9 weeks and now apart from slightly sore boobs (that have inflated) I'm feeling alright again. 
Next appointment is in Jan.


----------



## RedButterfly

Welcome


----------



## Goosegoose

Hello ladies, had my dating scan yesterday and they've brought my due date forward to the 8th of July. Very exciting to see baby. All looks good, waiting for blood test results in next few weeks.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## RedButterfly

Happy Christmas


----------



## Dime Cuando

Goosegoose said:


> Hello ladies, had my dating scan yesterday and they've brought my due date forward to the 8th of July. Very exciting to see baby. All looks good, waiting for blood test results in next few weeks.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.

Great news!

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas x


----------



## MrsLux

12 week scan today!!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Don't forget to post piccies!


----------



## Dime Cuando

12 week scan....obviously the ob couldn't say 100% as its too early but he said baby looks very much like a little girl. All of the measurements were perfect. Very relieved as I've been really sick with stomach flu.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## RedButterfly

Snap! I also had my 12 week scan today.


----------



## Dime Cuando

RedButterfly said:


> Snap! I also had my 12 week scan today.

All good? Photo!


----------



## loved2830

Dime Cuando lovely photo!!!

RedButterfly yes please post yours. My next appt is 1/19 @13w+2


----------



## laughingduck

Great scan pics!! I have mine next Monday, I can't wait!!


----------



## Babylove100

Yes please post, I love looking at scan photos!!!

Oh Mrs Lux, when you get a chance can you update the front page for me please as my due date changed from 9th to 6th  Thank you!


----------



## RedButterfly

At 12 weeks 4 days
 



Attached Files:







20160107_165434-1.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Babylove100

Ah gorgeous redbutterfly!


----------



## Nibblenic

Second trimester today! 

My symptoms are dropping off, apart from some food cravings/aversions and the need to pee every two minutes.

Trying to start to get some things pre-paired, baby grows, bottles etc


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hey ladies, just had our dating scan today and due date is 20th July, any buddies would be welcome xx


----------



## Dime Cuando

RedButterfly said:


> At 12 weeks 4 days

Awwww nice clear scan xx


----------



## loved2830

Redbutterfly...cute little one!!!

Im getting excited for my next appointment. Any of you ladies have a baby bump yet? I have one and I cannot fit into my clothes anymore....especially because of my breasts!


----------



## RedButterfly

Yup. I posted my 12 week one on the pinned post of first tri.


----------



## MrsLux

Hey ladies, sorry only just got round to adding and updating people...did I miss anyone?
So nearing the end of the first trimester!! The tiredness has faded and def getting a bit of a bump! 16 week appointment and consultant appointment both at the end of the month....exciting! 
Hubby and I were considering booking an early gender scan but the cant fit me in until 19 weeks so I might as well wait for 20 week then book one of they can't see babies bits! I must say we had a crappy experience with our 12 week. The sonographer was an arse and really rude and rushed because he had me down for dating not dating and combined test. He rushed the whole thing, ignored me when I said he was hurting me with the ultrasound probe and when my hubby asked to hear the hb let us listen for like 3 seconds. Hopefully we won't have the same person for our 20week or I might request someone else. It's a special moment and I don't want someone with a bad attitude to ruin it for us.
Rant over!!!!


----------



## loved2830

Well yesterday I made 12weeks!!! What a milestone from the 1st BFP!

My doc called today about my appointment next week for my 1st trimester screening...super nervous and excited!!! One more week and off to the 2nd trimester wooohoo! 

How are you ladies feeling? Im constantly hungry and having trouble sleeping now


----------



## RedButterfly

Food.. Ugh! I can only eat what I want at that time! For dinner I've just eaten lasagne with bread and butter. Yum! But stuffed now!


----------



## MrsLux

I'm getting there with food....it was good smells that made me nauseous. Brushing my teeth still makes me gag a bit though! Are you ladies finding out the gender or having a surprise? I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Babylove100

We're finding out on 28th Jan! I am so excited so know whether it's pink or blue! No preference just not very patient haha!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Will be finding out.


----------



## Dime Cuando

I will find out gender but I've been told by two different doctors now that that I am 80-90% having a girl (I had a private scan after being really ill with gastroenteritisis for peace of mind and then national health yesterday).

Also had a freaky moment with my two year old....I showed her the scan picture and said 'what's this?', expecting a funny answer and she said 'baby sister'. Now we've never mentioned that the doctors said it's likely to be a girl to her and to be honest, I don't know where she picked up the word sister (we live in Spain and a lot of her vocab is Spanish at the moment).


----------



## loved2830

I have read people finding out gender at 13weeks but I wont get my hopes up for when I go in next Tuesday....all I care about is the baby having a strong heart beat and free from any aliments or diseases! I will be happy with whatever I get but deep down inside I would love a little girl!


----------



## Goosegoose

We're not going to find out if it's a boy or girl- looking forward to the surprise. 

Hasn't stopped me doing those silly gender tests, bicarbonate of soda, Chinese calender prediction etc. So far they are indicating 60% girl 40% boy but who knows, they're just silly tests after all.


----------



## Nibblenic

Seen the midwife this morning, heard a heart beat. Looks like this baby likes a Doppler about as much as my little girl, and gave a good attempt at trying to kick it away. 

Next thing is the 20 week scan, not till mid-feb though


----------



## loved2830

13 week scan update! Baby is healthy heart beating...looks perfectly healthy so now just waiting on resulta to come back to confirm. 

Ultrasound tech and doc said looks to be a girl but will confirm on 7 weeks when I will be 20 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1453253719058.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dime Cuando

Congratulations on all of your healthy scans and positive midwife appointments...!


----------



## MrsLux

Hey guys, I gave my 16 week midwife appointment and consultant appointment next week. Anyone felt any little movements yet?


----------



## RedButterfly

Yup. Been feeling flutters for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## Babylove100

Yep I'm def feeling movements now! Had my 16w midwife appointment yesterday and it went great, heart the little heartbeat again too!!


----------



## Caitie44

Joining in a bit late, but hi anyway! I'm due the 25th and team :blue:!  Found out Tuesday at my late dating scan. I swear I've been feeling movements, just tiny little pops like popcorn kernels every now and then, but I keep convincing myself it's just gas. :haha: Very excited for the coming months, although I'm not sure how I feel about being hugely pregnant in the middle of summer lol!


----------



## RedButterfly

:hi: Welcome


----------



## Babylove100

Hey caitie! Congrats on team blue!!!x


----------



## Dime Cuando

Caitie44 said:


> Joining in a bit late, but hi anyway! I'm due the 25th and team :blue:!  Found out Tuesday at my late dating scan. I swear I've been feeling movements, just tiny little pops like popcorn kernels every now and then, but I keep convincing myself it's just gas. :haha: Very excited for the coming months, although I'm not sure how I feel about being hugely pregnant in the middle of summer lol!

It's not so bad being heavily pregnant in summer...my first DD was born on the 30th August in Spain....so I've been here before. I spent a lot of time in the pool, beach and the great thing was I could live in flowly dresses and not try to squeeze myself into jeans.


----------



## Babylove100

Dime Cuando said:


> Caitie44 said:
> 
> 
> Joining in a bit late, but hi anyway! I'm due the 25th and team :blue:!  Found out Tuesday at my late dating scan. I swear I've been feeling movements, just tiny little pops like popcorn kernels every now and then, but I keep convincing myself it's just gas. :haha: Very excited for the coming months, although I'm not sure how I feel about being hugely pregnant in the middle of summer lol!
> 
> It's not so bad being heavily pregnant in summer...my first DD was born on the 30th August in Spain....so I've been here before. I spent a lot of time in the pool, beach and the great thing was I could live in flowly dresses and not try to squeeze myself into jeans.Click to expand...

This is exactly how I'm picturing myself in the Summer, except it'll be a little paddling pool in the garden rather than a swimming pool!! :dohh:


----------



## Caitie44

Dime Cuando said:


> Caitie44 said:
> 
> 
> Joining in a bit late, but hi anyway! I'm due the 25th and team :blue:!  Found out Tuesday at my late dating scan. I swear I've been feeling movements, just tiny little pops like popcorn kernels every now and then, but I keep convincing myself it's just gas. :haha: Very excited for the coming months, although I'm not sure how I feel about being hugely pregnant in the middle of summer lol!
> 
> It's not so bad being heavily pregnant in summer...my first DD was born on the 30th August in Spain....so I've been here before. I spent a lot of time in the pool, beach and the great thing was I could live in flowly dresses and not try to squeeze myself into jeans.Click to expand...

DD was due in the beginning of October, but it was really hot that year where I live and I was pretty big in July and August. We live near a waterpark and had season passes, so we'd go there nearly every day and I'd just sit in the wave pool and pour water on my head. People always gave me really weird looks. :haha:

I think now that I have DD though, I'll have to buy one of those little paddling pools and sit my butt in it every day lol. And lord no, no jeans! Maxi dresses and cotton shorts all the way!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Caitie44 said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitie44 said:
> 
> 
> Joining in a bit late, but hi anyway! I'm due the 25th and team :blue:!  Found out Tuesday at my late dating scan. I swear I've been feeling movements, just tiny little pops like popcorn kernels every now and then, but I keep convincing myself it's just gas. :haha: Very excited for the coming months, although I'm not sure how I feel about being hugely pregnant in the middle of summer lol!
> 
> It's not so bad being heavily pregnant in summer...my first DD was born on the 30th August in Spain....so I've been here before. I spent a lot of time in the pool, beach and the great thing was I could live in flowly dresses and not try to squeeze myself into jeans.Click to expand...
> 
> DD was due in the beginning of October, but it was really hot that year where I live and I was pretty big in July and August. We live near a waterpark and had season passes, so we'd go there nearly every day and I'd just sit in the wave pool and pour water on my head. People always gave me really weird looks. :haha:
> 
> I think now that I have DD though, I'll have to buy one of those little paddling pools and sit my butt in it every day lol. And lord no, no jeans! Maxi dresses and cotton shorts all the way!Click to expand...

I just need to remind myself this time not to overindulge on icecream this time around......!


----------



## loved2830

Hey ladies just stopping by to say hey!!!

I've read some of you are feeling movement!!! How exciting!!! I think I feel something but not sure anymore....when does movement become consistent and when do you know for sure it the baby? 15 weeks on Sunday so hopefully I start feeling lots of things!!


----------



## MrsLux

I think I feel something moving, very sporadic though. Cannot wait for my 20 week scan. Any UK ladies been told to book a 20week Drs appointment to check their heart and lungs? Never heard this before, nor even when I did my midwifery training?!/


----------



## Babylove100

MrsLux said:


> I think I feel something moving, very sporadic though. Cannot wait for my 20 week scan. Any UK ladies been told to book a 20week Drs appointment to check their heart and lungs? Never heard this before, nor even when I did my midwifery training?!/

I'm in the UK but haven't heard of this either! I'll let you know if I do!!


----------



## MrsLux

Hey buddies how are we? I'm feeling some *lack of bump* paranoia at the moment, to be honest I just feel like I've no bump and I've just put on weight :( I can feel baby wiggling and HB is good on home Doppler. Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## RedButterfly

I don't feel I look pregnant either.Just put weight on.


----------



## Babylove100

MrsLux said:


> Hey buddies how are we? I'm feeling some *lack of bump* paranoia at the moment, to be honest I just feel like I've no bump and I've just put on weight :( I can feel baby wiggling and HB is good on home Doppler. Anyone else feel the same?

Yep same here, some days I feel like i have a bump other I don't, i think it depends on what I'm wearing as well. You certainly wouldn't know I'm pregnant unless you knew!x


----------



## laughingduck

MrsLux said:


> Hey buddies how are we? I'm feeling some *lack of bump* paranoia at the moment, to be honest I just feel like I've no bump and I've just put on weight :( I can feel baby wiggling and HB is good on home Doppler. Anyone else feel the same?


Is this your first? With my first I did not start to pop until 5-6 months. With this one I am definitely showing earlier, although it could still be mistaken for tummy pudge.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Yep, I've just got a 'bit of a belly' going on. Unless I tell people they don't know. As for movement, I've felt a little something a few times but not frequently and only when I'm laying down quietly.


----------



## loved2830

MrsLux sometimes I feel like I have no bump but then some days I feel I wake up and bam!!! There is a bump. My linea negra is getting darker and bigger so that makes me feel better about a growing belly! 

I know for those of us who havent reached the 20w mark we cant wait to get there! Hopefully baby opens the legs so we can confirm its a girl. 

As for movement...i feel pops and what feels like muscle twitches sometimes but its not often like I would like it to be. I try to move my belly in hopes of feeling more but that doesnt work....baby moves when she wants to.


----------



## MrsLux

Yes its my first laughingduck. It seems to have grown in the last few days actually. Maybe I'm just constipated haha


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, how's everyone doing? I have my 20 week scan tomorrow!! Excited to see him again!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsLux

How exciting babylove, mine is a week tomorrow. I am so excited. I've had a horrible bloating and tender feeling for the last few days but I've got IBS so I'm just putting it down to that?


----------



## Dime Cuando

Enjoy your scan Babylove! I've got to wait another 2 weeks yet.

I've been really ill again with another stomach bug (from my daughter's nursery, no doubt) and constant headaches. They are really getting me down as it's all day, every day!


----------



## Babylove100

Scan went great, he (yep he's def a boy!) was wriggling around. Everything was perfect, except I currently have a low lying placenta. Am being rescanned at 36 weeks so hoping it will have moved up by then!!!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Babylove100 said:


> Scan went great, he (yep he's def a boy!) was wriggling around. Everything was perfect, except I currently have a low lying placenta. Am being rescanned at 36 weeks so hoping it will have moved up by then!!!

Great! What does having a low lying placenta entail exactly? Could it mean a c-section? If so, don't worry - I had one with DD and it was fine.


----------



## Babylove100

Yeah I think the worst case scenario is that it's stayed low and blocks the cervix exit so baby can't get out so will have a c-section. I said to Dh I don't care what I have to do to make sure he arrives safely, be it naturally or c-section. It's also anterior so may feel less movement too, trust me to be the oddball! Haha.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Babylove100 said:


> Yeah I think the worst case scenario is that it's stayed low and blocks the cervix exit so baby can't get out so will have a c-section. I said to Dh I don't care what I have to do to make sure he arrives safely, be it naturally or c-section. It's also anterior so may feel less movement too, trust me to be the oddball! Haha.

That's not so bad then, at least you know what you are up against and won't be freaking out if you can't feel as much movement. There's always 'something' - I got cholestasis last time, 1/1000 chance...yet I never win anything on the lottery.


----------



## Babylove100

Haha, nope I never win the lottery either! (Off to check my ticket now........) :haha:


----------



## MrsLux

Yay team blue for you babylove! Hopefully that placenta will move! 5 more sleeps until mine!!


----------



## Nibblenic

Hey ladies

Had my 20 week scan, we're on team pink! Im really surprised I was convinced it was a boy. 

Have to go back in 3 weeks for a re-scan as she couldnt get a full view of the heart and all chambers. Dont mind seeing Lo again :D


----------



## MrsLux

Finally had mg scan today, felt like we have been waiting for ages!
So baby was being awkward and wouldn't show the sono their kidneys or lips properly....BUT he did show us his willy haha so we know we are having a boy! Happy days x


----------



## Babylove100

Ah congrats on team blue MrsLux!! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## RedButterfly

Forgot to update Friday. Team :pink: 

And I have a 4d scan booked for 6 April, nice and early!


----------



## Dime Cuando

20 week scan today....another girl for us! No surprise as it as it was as clear as day at the 12 week scan. The scan was all good - she's coming along nicely :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## RedButterfly

Wow. How clear and defined is your scan pic! My was awful! Hence why we've booked a private scan.


----------



## Dime Cuando

RedButterfly said:


> Wow. How clear and defined is your scan pic! My was awful! Hence why we've booked a private scan.

Spanish national health scan...she even showed us baby in 3D. 
It doesn't matter how many times I see a scan, they always amaze me!


----------



## Goosegoose

Hello Ladies, how is everyone doing?
I reach V day on Friday so looking forward to that. Still only got a small bump- all below my belly button, midwife says all is fine so I'm not worried. Managed to stay team yellow at my 20 week scan as well!!


----------



## MrsLux

Hey ladies, 23 weeks tomorrow. V-day -8!!
Went to a pregnancy yoga class last night which I really enjoyed. The instructor is also a hypnobirthing instructor which I'm really pleased about :)

Anyone else having name dramas? I'm starting to second guess ours even though I'm trying to tell my self I'm not!


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies, it's my V day today! Sooooo happy to be here! Yay :happydance:

Oh boy don't even start me on names haha!! Dh wants a nice traditional name but as yet doesn't like any :dohh:


----------



## Dime Cuando

We had a name from very early on but after weeks of saying it, I realised I couldn't pronounce it right and every time I said it, people would repeat it incorrectly lol. So we knocked it on the head and went for something else. 

Our issue is that we always have to come up with a name which works in both languages so that both families can manage it.


----------



## Goosegoose

Woohoo congrats Babylove, I'll be joining you on Friday.&#128512;
What we did with names is we both wrote a list of 10 boys and girls names and then compared them, we only kept a shortlist of the names we both liked. Think we'll wait to see what the baby looks like before making a decision.


----------



## Babylove100

I think thats what we're going to try and do, have a list of at least 3 or 4 boys names we would def be happy using then wait to see what he looks like and which one suits him best....hopefully when he arrives it will be obvious what he should be called! :thumbup: Well either that or he will be nameless haha!! We have his middle name sorted, and of course his last name, so I guess we are closer to being there than not :rofl: It's a shame as I'd really like to have the middle name as his first name but DH doesn't like it enough. *sigh*


----------



## Dandi

Hi ladies! I joined this thread before months ago, but forgot to hit subscribe to get the updates (I blame pregnancy brain). I'm so glad I found it again so I can join in! I've just starting feeling baby move this week with certainty. I was feeling things before, but since this is my first, I wasn't really sure if it was movement or not. Now to know for sure that's in there doing flips is so exciting!


----------



## MrsLux

Hey Dandi, welcome back!!

V day for me today!


----------



## Babylove100

Hey Dandi! :hi:

Yay MrsLux, happy V day!!! :happydance:


----------



## Goosegoose

Hi Dandi, this is my first as well, wasn't sure if what I was feeling was movements but they got stronger and more obvious- can see my tummy move from the outside. So strange.
MrsLux- happy V day.
I've got my 25 week checkup tomorrow- exciting times.


----------



## MrsLux

You've gone quiet on me girls!!
How is everyone? Heading towards the third trimester!!! These last few weeks seem to have done the quickest. I realised the other day I have a babygrow problem.... I have bought so many!! Hubby has put me on a ban! Whoops...!!


----------



## RedButterfly

Nothing much to update here. Measuring almost 3 weeks ahead and have my 4d scan tomorrow but that's about it!


----------



## Babylove100

*RedButterfly* - Wow, 3 weeks ahead!!! 

Nothing much to update from me, had my glucose tolerance tests yesterday, i haven't heard anything yet which is a good sign as I should have heard yesterday if I failed, but they said to wait till the end of today to be on the safe side. Fingers crossed!!

Hope everyone is doing well!x


----------



## Babylove100

Oh actually, when is 3rd Tri, 27 or 28 weeks???


----------



## Dime Cuando

Hello everyone....well today I got up at 06:30 and knocked back a bottle of disgusting glucose syrup in preparation for my gestional diabetes test....only to realise that I was a week out so I've got to do it all again next week! Great. LOL. Babyhead.


----------



## RedButterfly

Babylove100 said:


> Oh actually, when is 3rd Tri, 27 or 28 weeks???

27 weeks


----------



## Babylove100

Yay I'm in 3rd tri tomorrow then!! Exciting!


----------



## Dandi

Not much going on here. V day tomorrow!


----------



## MrsLux

So close to the third trimester!
What have you ladies got left to buy? 
When are you doing your nurseries?


----------



## Babylove100

Yay, we're all on the home stretch now!! :thumbup:

I think we're almost sorted, need to get a few small bits but all the big items have been purchased. Nursery is a work in progress, we've done the painting, now just need to build furniture and a few other small bits! So exciting!!!


----------



## Dandi

We painted the nursery last week and now I'm just finishing up the trim and the built in shelves. I've got the bedding and changing table ready to go, just waiting on the crib and glider chair that two friends have so generously donated to me (one of the perks of being late to the baby party, lots of hand me downs from mom friends who are done with their furniture!). We've gotten so many things at consignment sales. Before getting pregnant, I had no idea that there were so many huge consignment sales in my area just for kids and baby items. It's amazing. I used to think I'd want all brand new until I started to add everything up and now I'm all about a bargain. I'm washing my first set of baby clothes today so I can get them hung up in the closet and it feels so exciting to see all of the tiny garments just waiting to be worn. =)


----------



## MrsLux

I'm looking forward to that job Dandi, washing all his clothes but I'm saving it until Mat leave. Hubby has primed all the walls in the nursery. In laws are coming down week after next to help paint and set up furniture. It will all seem so real then! At the moment the nursery seems like a bit of a junk room full of flat packs and bags of stuff!!
How are we doing on names? We (I mean I haha) have pretty much decided. Although I have started to tell people we haven't decided when they ask because im fed up of hearing people's opinions!!


----------



## Babylove100

We're actually having a naming evening tonight! haha. We are both going to have a book each and pick out our top 5 names. We both love Jack but unfortunately I have a friend due with a boy in a coupld of weeks so I dont want to get to stuck with Jack in case she uses it, so we've decided to work on the basis that Jack inst available. Once we've picked out 5 names each we'll try and narrow it down to a total or 3 or 4 definite options. But hopefully, she wont use Jack, and then we can and all this will have been for nothing :rofl:

Also, here's a picture of our nursery so far....I can't wait for it to be finished!!! I'm also going to save all the washing for when I'm on maternity leave, as it'll be June I'm hoping the weather will be nice that I can hang all his little babygrows on the washing line to dry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsLux

Wow I love the wall art Babylove! We are going for a very similar wall colour with navy blue/white star curtains and accessories.


----------



## Dandi

Love that wall! It's so exciting to see it start to come together isn't it? Our nursery was a bit of a storage room before, so it's quite a transformation. 

We decided on our name rather early, by 16 weeks. I was nervous about announcing it for fear that people would express negative opinions or something. We just decided to proclaim that as his name and start calling him that immediately so everyone knew it was a done deal and they better like it or keep their opinions to themselves. Now everyone refers to him by name and it makes it feel so much more real!


----------



## Dime Cuando

My DD is only 2.5 and I kept a lot of her good bits so I don't have hardly anything to buy this time around which is a bit sad but at the same time, saved me hours of Internet trawling. I need to get the boxes of clothes out of storage & wash them...buy new sheets for the cot but that's about it.


----------



## Babylove100

We've now officially got 2 names! So excited knowing that he will be called one of them! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsLux

Il tell you mine if you tell me yours babyLove!
I was actually pleased to see a article on the internet yesterday saying that 17 other children had been names our name over the last year! (It's the same name as from a VERY popular TV series based on a series of books...)


----------



## Babylove100

Okay, deal! Ours are Jack (yes we put it back on) and Ben! Done. 

What's yours????


----------



## MrsLux

Theon, we also like Oliver and Alex. His middle name will be George :)


----------



## MrsLux

We are on the home stretch girls!! How is everyone feeling? Anyone on Mat leave yet?


----------



## MrsBarrowman

MrsLux said:


> We are on the home stretch girls!! How is everyone feeling? Anyone on Mat leave yet?



I'm feeling fed up, but still another 7 and a bit weeks to go :(. 

Maternity leave starting on 1st July, if I make it, baby at 32 weeks is estimated at 5lbs already


----------



## Babylove100

I finish work on 8 June! I'll be 36 weeks and it can't come quick enough!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dandi

I thought it would be easy to work almost right up until my c section date, but I'm only in week 31 and I'm getting annoyed. I'm scheduled to work until July 15 and it seems so far away!


----------



## Dime Cuando

I work for a small company run by family...so I will work up to the day I go in although I should add I work from home. And I although I won't have to run around too much, I'll be online pretty much as soon as I get out of hospital......this is how it worked out with my DD; there's noone to take over my role. 

My husband and I are also in the middle of opening a restaurant so it's probably the busiest I've ever been and I am digging deep to find the energy some days.


----------



## MrsLux

I am due to go off on 12th June but I think I have decided, with hubby, Mum and midwife encourage to stop a week early, so next Sunday due to very swollen hands, feet and sore hips. I work 12.5hr shifts on my feet all day (nurse) so I don't feel too much like I'm defeated!!


----------



## MrsLux

Anything exciting happening ladies??? I am SO ready to have this baby!!!!!


----------



## Dandi

I was just telling someone yesterday that I can't imagine how I can get any more pregnant than I am...yet I have 4 weeks left, so it's going to happen. SO ready!


----------



## Babylove100

Nothing happening over here! Although I have just filled my freezer with homemade shepherds pie, chilli con carne and a huge stack of sandwiches!! Making lasagnes tomorrow then I think that's enough :haha:

I was thinking the same, 1 week and 6 days left, but he's welcome anytime! I'm so impatient to meet him now!!!!xx


----------



## Dime Cuando

I thought my waters broke the other night - I was cleaning my teeth and suddenly a steam of fluid ran down my leg and filled my undies....so I phoned my midwife and she said although it was unlikely (after asking me several questions) I should go into hospital. Anyway after a check and fluids examined, it turned out it wasn't my waters after all thank god. I was so nervous and totally unprepared!! Need to pack a bag this weekend!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Any babies here yet??? 

I'm still waiting (39 weeks) in 38degrees heat, struggling a bit now - I just feel so tired and unable to deal with simple stuff. The heat is taking it out of me!


----------



## RedButterfly

Nothing here. This is the longest I've been pregnant as I've had all my other children by now.


----------



## Dime Cuando

RedButterfly said:


> Nothing here. This is the longest I've been pregnant as I've had all my other children by now.

Me too! I had DD at 37 weeks. I never got to this stage of uselessness!


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still here and still pregnant!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Babylove100 said:


> I'm still here and still pregnant!

Looks like these babies are going to stick it out until their full 40 weeks are up.....!


----------



## RedButterfly

I had DD1 at 36+6, DD2 at 38+2 and DS at 38+3. My body isn't used to carrying a baby for this long! I'm huge and so tired all the time but can I sleep at night?! No!


----------



## Dime Cuando

RedButterfly said:


> I had DD1 at 36+6, DD2 at 38+2 and DS at 38+3. My body isn't used to carrying a baby for this long! I'm huge and so tired all the time but can I sleep at night?! No!

Eviction notices need to be served soon.....!


----------



## RedButterfly

I have a stretch and sweep booked for next Tuesday if she hasn't made an appearance by then.


----------



## MrsLux

Can't believe we have no babies yet! I had a S+S today which was horrible!
Being induced tomorrow due to the fact I am almost totally immobile due to my chronic hip condition. I'm dreading it to be honest because my S+S was a bit of a fail (cervix high and closed) trying super hard to be positive!!! 
Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Good luck for tomorrow MrsLux. Look forward to hearing there is a bubba!


----------



## Babylove100

MrsLux said:


> Can't believe we have no babies yet! I had a S+S today which was horrible!
> Being induced tomorrow due to the fact I am almost totally immobile due to my chronic hip condition. I'm dreading it to be honest because my S+S was a bit of a fail (cervix high and closed) trying super hard to be positive!!!
> Good luck ladies xxx

Good luck for tomorrow! Will be checking in for any updates!!! :thumbup: x


----------



## Dime Cuando

MrsLux said:


> Can't believe we have no babies yet! I had a S+S today which was horrible!
> Being induced tomorrow due to the fact I am almost totally immobile due to my chronic hip condition. I'm dreading it to be honest because my S+S was a bit of a fail (cervix high and closed) trying super hard to be positive!!!
> Good luck ladies xxx

Good luck MrsLux. We'll be checking in on you - the first baby is nearly here :happydance:
Ps I was induced with DD, its absolutely nothing to worry about xx


----------



## Dime Cuando

RedButterfly said:


> I have a stretch and sweep booked for next Tuesday if she hasn't made an appearance by then.

I had my last midwife appointment today. Absolutely nothing going on. Closed for business. I didn't think to ask what would happen next....:dohh:


----------



## RedButterfly

Dime Cuando said:


> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> I have a stretch and sweep booked for next Tuesday if she hasn't made an appearance by then.
> 
> I had my last midwife appointment today. Absolutely nothing going on. Closed for business. I didn't think to ask what would happen next....:dohh:Click to expand...

Can you not contact her to find out?


----------



## Dime Cuando

RedButterfly said:


> Dime Cuando said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RedButterfly said:
> 
> 
> I have a stretch and sweep booked for next Tuesday if she hasn't made an appearance by then.
> 
> I had my last midwife appointment today. Absolutely nothing going on. Closed for business. I didn't think to ask what would happen next....:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not contact her to find out?Click to expand...

Yes - she'll see me without an appointment (and I live right by the clinic) but I'll just wait it out until next week and see if anything happens....I might make it to my friend's wedding on Saturday at this rate.


----------



## Dandi

I had my last appt yesterday. I have a c section scheduled for next Wednesday if baby doesn't decide to come sooner.


----------



## Babylove100

I'm still pregnant!!!!! :dohh: lost my mucus plug yesterday and some more today, and have my 3rd sweep in an hour so fingers crossed!! I'm starting to get impatient now! :haha:


----------



## RedButterfly

MrsLux - Any news?!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Still no babies.....?! 
MrsLux, how are you progressing? 

I was diagnosed with cholestasis Wednesday morning (I had this in my first pregnancy), now on meds and going to review the situation on Monday if it's no worse/ haven't given birth naturally beforehand.


----------



## MrsLux

Nothing to report, pessaries did nothing, just waiting for a bed on labour ward so they can break my waters and start me on the drip. Really busy apparently so God knows when it will be. Very frustrating


----------



## Dime Cuando

MrsLux said:


> Nothing to report, pessaries did nothing, just waiting for a bed on labour ward so they can break my waters and start me on the drip. Really busy apparently so God knows when it will be. Very frustrating

Ohhhh hopefully you are on your way by now (or at least in a bed!!). Fingers crossed for you. Xx


----------



## MrsLux

Jacob George arrived 07.27am on 16.07.16 weighing 8lb9.5
So I finally got a bed on labour ward on Friday evening. They broke my waters at 7pm and started the drip which did a big fat nothing until they maxed the dosage! Baby was back to back so they struggled to monitor hb, contractions got so so intense and I started asking or an epidural (thinking I still was a long way off) MW went to attach fetal electrode to monitor baby better and found I was fully dilated. 
He arrived into the world with his hand on his head, luckily only had a small 1sr degree tear so no stitches required. 
Managed to get home Saturday afternoon which I was pleased with - really didn't want to stay overnight!! 
Hes a really booby boy, feeding well!!
Hope that makes sense!!
Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## Dime Cuando

MrsLux said:


> Jacob George arrived 07.27am on 16.07.16 weighing 8lb9.5
> So I finally got a bed on labour ward on Friday evening. They broke my waters at 7pm and started the drip which did a big fat nothing until they maxed the dosage! Baby was back to back so they struggled to monitor hb, contractions got so so intense and I started asking or an epidural (thinking I still was a long way off) MW went to attach fetal electrode to monitor baby better and found I was fully dilated.
> He arrived into the world with his hand on his head, luckily only had a small 1sr degree tear so no stitches required.
> Managed to get home Saturday afternoon which I was pleased with - really didn't want to stay overnight!!
> Hes a really booby boy, feeding well!!
> Hope that makes sense!!
> Good luck ladies xxx

:hugs: congratulations - that's great news! And you're already home which must be a relief in itself.
Glad he's taken to feeding so quickly. Well done to you both!!


----------



## Dandi

Congrats! Glad everything went well and you're back home already.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Booked in for an induction in Wednesday since the cholestasis is back and bile acids are still on the the rise. I'll be 40+3 so baby is more than ready. 

This is the same scenario I had with DD so not too surprised to find myself in this situation.


----------



## RedButterfly

Baby Faye was born after 1 hour 37 mins of labour. Only just made it in the pool to push her out. No pain relief. Another home birth. 7lb 15oz. Currently breastfeeding.


----------



## Dime Cuando

Congratulations Redbutterfly! Sounds like an idyllic birth!

Olivia was born at 00:10 on the 21/07 via c-section after I failed to progress after the induction (we were looking so good too at one point!).
Anyway, she's here and just fine which is the main thing.


----------



## Babylove100

Congratulations ladies!! All these lovely shiny new babies!! 

I had my baby boy, Daniel, on 18 July. Unfortunately he's a bit poorly at moment so we're at the Royal London Hospital in the NICU awaiting his test results, they think he may have a blockage in his bowel or Hirschsprung's Disease. We've been here since Tuesday and will hopefully be able to go home early next week. I am so in love with him!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dime Cuando

Babylove100 said:


> Congratulations ladies!! All these lovely shiny new babies!!
> 
> I had my baby boy, Daniel, on 18 July. Unfortunately he's a bit poorly at moment so we're at the Royal London Hospital in the NICU awaiting his test results, they think he may have a blockage in his bowel or Hirschsprung's Disease. We've been here since Tuesday and will hopefully be able to go home early next week. I am so in love with him!!!

He's gorgeous. I hope you get him home soon and all is well xxx


----------



## Dandi

My baby boy was born 7/21, 8 lbs 15 ounces. He was released from NICU last night and we are about to take him home today. So happy to have him in my arms!


----------



## Babylove100

Dandi said:


> My baby boy was born 7/21, 8 lbs 15 ounces. He was released from NICU last night and we are about to take him home today. So happy to have him in my arms!

Congratulations! So glad to hear your heading home. My baby boy weighed 8lb 15oz as well!!! Fantastic weight.x


----------



## RedButterfly

Congrats!


----------



## Dime Cuando

Congratulations! They are making their appearances at last!


----------



## MrsBarrowman

My little man was born on 14/7 after a 17hr labour


----------

